
Show HN: Birthhits – Create a Spotify playlist of top songs on your birthday - derkinzi
https://www.birthhits.com/
======
jarnix
That was quick ;)

[https://twitter.com/rrhoover/status/950734760975872000](https://twitter.com/rrhoover/status/950734760975872000)

@rrhoover Jan 9 "Request for product from @spotify: A playlist of top 40 hits
from the day you were born, on your birthday"

~~~
derkinzi
Yeah, it felt a bit like a race actually ;)

